# Heavy duty waterproofing



## expatinasia (Apr 19, 2016)

For those of you that shoot outdoors, be it sport or landscape etc, and are often forced to sit in very heavy rain to get the shot(s) you need, what waterproof clothes do you wear on your feet, legs and upper torso? How heavy, light are they etc.?

Am not talking about drizzle, but really heavy stuff where you can hardly see the end of the pitch!

As I shoot much more sport than landscape, wellington boots are not really an option!

Thanks.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 19, 2016)

When it rains that hard, you are going to get soaked. There is so much moisture in the air that no matter what your clothing system is, no moisture can pass and you will soak yourself from the inside....


For the bottom half, If it is warm, shorts... if t is cold, fleece pants so you will at least stay warm when wet.... 

For the top half, look at some kayaking long sleeve "shirts", and if cold a fleece sweater, but under a loose fitting shell with (preferably) vented underarms and a back vent


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks, Don.

I do have those kayaking long sleeve "shirts" with plenty of vents but I find them more suited to sun than rain.

What I am using now just does not work. I have some North Face gear but will look at some of the more heavy duty stuff.

Am going to have to do more research on this. Cheers.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 19, 2016)

I would often like to do that too, Dilbert. But when it's a match, you have to stay on the pitch for as long as the game continues!

Really just looking to improve what I have, as I am sure there must be better.

Thanks.


----------



## Luckshot (Apr 19, 2016)

If you can get US military surplus, the Goretex parkas work well. I’ve never had to use one holding a camera, but they work just fine with a M-16.


----------



## TheJock (Apr 19, 2016)

Have you thought about one of those single person hides that you can buy for hunting? 
I’m pretty sure there are waterproof variants which will add another level of protection to your existing clothing, not sure if this one is waterproof, but there are spray-on products you can buy to re-proof tents 
http://www.amazon.com/Barronett-Blinds-Grounder-Person-Woodland/dp/B00WESJ930/ref=sr_1_2?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1461044296&sr=1-2&keywords=Waterproof+hunting+blinds


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks, Luckshot. Will google that (the parka not the M16 ;D ).

StewartK, terrific idea but not sure stadiums or the other photographers would be too pleased! ;D


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm out hiking every weekend in all kinds of weather here in Norway. If it is below 10 degrees Celsius, I always use wool underwear, and if I'm not moving I use a thicker wool sweater as a middle layer. Wool is far superior to fleece because it keeps you warm even if it's wet.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 19, 2016)

From wet hours spent beside a race track or wet field trips at university, I've found my Craghopper goretex jacket, generic waterproof over trousers and a good pair of hiking boots to be good. I did find the lower part of my jeans absorbed water up or through the waterproof trousers, but for the most part when I got back to the car/B&B most of me was still dry. 

Inevitably the lower section of legs will soak up water if you're walking through waist high grass/bushes etc. But they work for me. 

This is in the UK though, where it won't be 30 degrees and raining heavily for hours. Just a constant dismal 14 degrees and non stop drizzle...


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 19, 2016)

My work keeps me outdoors rain or shine and here's what I do:
-Avoid jeans like the plague.
I use water-resistant, high rise work boots.
Fleece or thermal underpants, with nylon-like pants. (Anything that won't cling)
Fleece or thermal undershirt, and t-shirt
Thin Rubber gloves
A thick fuzzy hoody. As absorbing as possible.
A box of spare fuzzy hoodies, and gloves.
Change the hoody as soon as it starts to get wet inside.
Change the gloves whoever I have to take them off for some other reason.
Adapt a mentality that your going to get a bit wet and accept it. What is important is not so much dryness, but warmth. 
Sounds rediculous eh? I agree, but this setup has gotten me through long days of pouring rain without a break. I simply have not found any "raincoat" that actually keeps me dry in conditions where I would actually wear one. This setup works until snow flies, and then things get dramatically better and I switch to a heavier coat.

This setup is designed to be lightweight, and not encumbering. That why I use it.


----------



## Starfox (Apr 26, 2016)

Embrace the nature, get wet


----------



## scotia (Apr 27, 2016)

I live in the west of Scotland, so rain is a constant in my life. 

Like IglooEater I avoid denim and other heavy cotton fabrics - they are slow to dry and heavy and uncomfortable when wet. I have seen someone wearing jeans start to develop hypothermia when he got wet during a Scottish summer. 

For warmer wet weather I wear a Paramo Mirada jacket (I think the men's equivalent is the Quito) and Paramo Cascada trousers. The jacket is lightweight and the trousers are designed so that they can be worn without other trousers under them.

In colder weather I swap to an Alta jacket (also Paramo) and wear merino wool thermals and a fleece top under these and the Cascada trousers. In very cold weather I have Kathmandu waterproof down jacket and may wear another thin down layer and fleece under it. 

I have leather hiking boots that keep my feet dry, and if there is a chance that water may get in will also wear gaiters. My boots are sized so I can wear at least two pairs of looped wool socks to keep my feet warm.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 27, 2016)

If you are staying in a fixed spot, could you use a large umbrella (or any size that is acceptable to the venue) to keep the heavy rain minimized? Based on what you are saying about the venue, I guess an umbrella is the most you might risk setting up due to space or sight lines, etc? Otherwise, maybe a small "changing tent" might be an option. Or a sun-shade type pop up cover used for small kids etc? Or something as small as the "sport-brella" with a clamp?
http://www.amazon.com/Sport-Brella-Versa-Brella-Position-Universal-Firebrick/dp/B00HA2ZKFQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1461756472&sr=1-4&keywords=small+sun+shade
http://www.amazon.com/Wondershade-Portable-Sun-Shade-Red/dp/B005PBMLZG/ref=sr_1_6?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1461756472&sr=1-6&keywords=small+sun+shade
http://www.amazon.com/Sport-Brella-BRE01-075-Umbrella-Blue/dp/B002CLQ1Q2/ref=sr_1_12?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1461756472&sr=1-12&keywords=small+sun+shade
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Choice-Products-Portable-Changing/dp/B007ZJ99HE/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1461756065&sr=1-1-fkmr1&keywords=small+pop+up+outhouse

I have had excellent performance from Frogg Toggs rain gear in outdoor hiking, etc. They are lightweight, warm and affordable. Get the jacket and the pants. They will also offer some warmth by blocking some of the wind. You also may decide to get some gators for around your ankles over your boots but I find that is usually overkill unless I'm in shorts.
http://www.amazon.com/Frogg-Toggs-PA63122-04LG-Adjustable-Action/dp/B006ZOZ3SO/ref=sr_1_8?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1461755297&sr=1-8&keywords=frogg+toggs

Get a high end wide brim hat made out of synthetic material for outdoors. Tilly hats are awesome. The brim is large and keeps a lot of sun, rain, etc off but isn't rigid so you can still put your face up to the camera even with a flash attached. You may have to treat the material with a water barrier to deal with the torrential rain you are describing.
http://www.amazon.com/Tilley-Endurables-LTM6-Airflo-7-5/dp/B001GBCXEI/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1461755700&sr=1-1&keywords=Tilly+hat

Stay with synthetics for warm clothing and inner layers. Whatever you prefer, just no cotton. Wool, high-tech blends, whatever. Get top line boots to keep your feet dry with top of the line socks made for this purpose.

If you keep your feet dry and your head covered, you'll do much better overall!

Please keep us posted on your progress. This is a good topic for a lot of outdoor shooters.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks RustyTheGreek and others. I started this thread to learn from people in a similar situation as I am sure there are many here.

Of course umbrellas and tents etc are a definite no go at most stadiums, and of course one has to consider packing (weight etc) as you are not always in the same stadium, nor country. So from my perspective it really is just clothes - boots, trousers and jackets - I am interested in.

What I have learned is that waterproof clothes come in different levels of effectiveness and that the North Face trousers I have, while perfect for a light shower cannot compete with heavy rain.

I will be looking for a light weight Goretex jacket, and some better trousers and shoes.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 28, 2016)

My question is this... if the rain is coming down so hard that they must suspend the game, why can't you use an umbrella until game play resumes? During that time there is no game and so nothing to watch. You aren't blocking anyone's view of the rain.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 28, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> For those of you that shoot outdoors, be it sport or landscape etc, and are often forced to sit in very heavy rain to get the shot(s) you need, what waterproof clothes do you wear on your feet, legs and upper torso? How heavy, light are they etc.?
> 
> Am not talking about drizzle, but really heavy stuff where you can hardly see the end of the pitch!
> 
> ...



What sort of temperature?

Here in blightly rain like that often means a howling gail (horizontal rain) & about 5C or less... perfect rugby weather. i.e. fleece trousers + jeans + waterproof trousers, t-shirt + thick shirt + thin jumper + thick jumper + 100% breathable coat with integrated hood + woolly hat (yachting gear works well) + two pairs or socks + oversize wellies/walking boots which can then cope with the inevtiable mud.

(roughly this is what I wore for horse riding in north Wales in January)

Also good are hybrid gloves mit/fingerless like: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/af/90/4c/af904c499ed33bee778758251658e3d5.jpg 

I own a similar pair, but mine fold back, not into the palm, much better.

If you were dressing like that in the UK you might also take some suncream because you never know! (slight sarcasm)

Brollies will always blow inside out at the first sign of rain.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm in full agreement with everyone that recommends wool in undergarments and socks - try to get ones that are ribbed. The more air you can trap inside of the fabric, the better. It will keep you warm when it becomes wet, and, to me, keeping warm is the key to keeping a good mood and motivation high. I also try to dress in layers. Cotton works to some degree, but not closest to the body, nor as the outer layer when it rains.
Military grade leather hiking boots, treated with something like Meindl sportwax. Get boots that are big enough for you to have two pairs of socks in them. Keeping the boots as clean as possible lessens the amount of moisture that binds to the dirt.
Hope it helps you somewhat.


----------



## applecider (Apr 28, 2016)

The best waterproof clothing I've ever seen were jackets and bib type pants from Barbour. 

http://www.barbour.com/search?q=Hunting+jacket&sort=Search+

The waxed heavy duty was what I used to use for elk hunting in miserable weather conditions. Their advantage over rubber or gortex is the toughness, blackberries and thickets destroy the gortex but the Barbour held up for season after season. Not cheap however, and I don't know which model I have.


----------



## dcm (Apr 28, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> For those of you that shoot outdoors, be it sport or landscape etc, and are often forced to sit in very heavy rain to get the shot(s) you need, what waterproof clothes do you wear on your feet, legs and upper torso? How heavy, light are they etc.?
> 
> Am not talking about drizzle, but really heavy stuff where you can hardly see the end of the pitch!
> 
> ...



I don't normally shoot in that type of weather, but I do fly fish in it and stay warm and dry when standing in a river, in the winter, in Colorado. I'd probably get out my waders, boots, gloves and wading jacket for what you describe - just because I have them. You can't get any more waterproof. 

Modern waders are quite light and allow you to fish in them year around with the appropriate insulating layers in the winter and shorts in the summer. Some even have a waterproof zippered fly for convenience. Modern boots are pretty comfortable as well, but I'd avoid the felt sole types for your purpose. I've hiked moderate distances in my waders and boots so they should be fine around the pitch. Check out your local fishing stores for some ideas if you want some serious waterproofing.


----------



## FrodoKommodo (Apr 28, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> For those of you that shoot outdoors, be it sport or landscape etc, and are often forced to sit in very heavy rain to get the shot(s) you need, what waterproof clothes do you wear on your feet, legs and upper torso? How heavy, light are they etc.?
> 
> Am not talking about drizzle, but really heavy stuff where you can hardly see the end of the pitch!
> 
> ...



The Norwegian Jerven-bag is great for various extreme weather conditions. See the advertising below:

http://jerven.mediabook.no/5/

It is used by soldiers, hunters and wildlife photographers. I once tried the model called 'the original' while waiting for an Arctic Fox (that never came...) It is a very flexible piece of "clothing." You can sit inside the bag


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Apr 28, 2016)

When the weather gets wet or snowy I only use MEN'S PÁJARO TROUSERS pair with MEN'S HALCON JACKET to form my all weather suit, this thing rocks and keeps my dry both ways in 2016 Blizzard in NYC I had this and I walked from Brooklyn to Manhattan and back in the Blizzard, wind gust and blinding weather was no joke over 8hrs treking, I thought I wasn't going to make it, my boots were sorels. I never had anything better than this to keep my feet warm with 2 socks on my walks. I use to use Colombia gear which is garbage sent it back after testing it out in a down pour.
Im no fisher man, but I can say that Pajaro gear is very serious stuff, Pajaro has zippers in the arm sleves to keep you cool if your body gets hot, after using this, it's all I use when it gets wet or wet and cold, I also used a Vortex Media Pro SLR Storm Jacket Camera Cover, Large (Black) to protect my camera that worked in the snow but in rain I would be careful to always keep it upright not bend at any angle for water to seep in.
The key is to not sweat, and that your gear is breathable so you stay dry no matter what, (Pajaro is very breathable) and nothing will move you.

http://www.paramo-clothing.com
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/602713-REG/Vortex_Media_P_SJ_L_B_Pro_SLR_Storm_Jacket.html


----------



## nebugeater (Apr 29, 2016)

Frog Toggs is the best thing I have ever bought and used for rain gear. Lot of choices.

http://www.froggtoggs.com/?gclid=CI74pq7MsswCFQyNaQodt6cACw


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 29, 2016)

RustyTheGeek said:


> My question is this... if the rain is coming down so hard that they must suspend the game, why can't you use an umbrella until game play resumes? During that time there is no game and so nothing to watch. You aren't blocking anyone's view of the rain.



I have never seen them suspend a game. It is very difficult to do with an international match / event as there are schedules and so very many other things to consider.

One I was at recently, the stadium lights were turned on (it was morning) and as it was raining so hard it was difficult to make out the other end of the pitch, but play continued! Ironically when it is like that you can get some nice shots with water flying about etc. depending on where play is.

No problem, but the waterproofing I had (all apart from my bag) was not up to the job so decided to buy some new stuff - hence the thread.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 29, 2016)

nebugeater said:


> Frog Toggs is the best thing I have ever bought and used for rain gear. Lot of choices.
> 
> http://www.froggtoggs.com/?gclid=CI74pq7MsswCFQyNaQodt6cACw



Excellent! Thanks for the tip, nebugeater. They look to be just the sort of thing I am looking for.


----------



## hacra (May 18, 2016)

get some yachting gear. They are made to withstand loads of water per hour. You probably won't get better then that. usually they are also not very heavy but all sutures are completely impermeable. they do tend to be towards the warm side tough.


----------

